# OMG-Red Fox



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My neighbor just called and said she saw a big red fox "casing the place" over the weekend. I did not see it, but we picked one up that was killed on the road last summer. So I figured there would be more. Oh Pooh! I have most of the goats up close to the house...for kidding. But the cashmere's are the furthest out...the buck is still with them. And I have a mini horse colt in the next pasture. I could put the fillies (mini-horses), in the pasture next to the colt...and that would give me larger canine aggressive animals on the perimeter. I'm totally freaked out now. How do you protect your goats? We are in a rural area, but on a busy road, not far from town, but with woods on the one side. Thanks, Di


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we have red foxes here and never had an issue. Foxes don't usually go after large animals. They tend to be more flighty then agressive. Now you may have a different temperment in those around you. but to me a Fox really doesn't pose that much of a threat to my goats, to a rabbit or something small then I would be more concerned.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a smalled grey fox here- about the size of a large cat. I think the red fox is bigger but I can't see it being much of a threat to anything but an unprotected newborn kid. I would think even a mini horse foal would not be an issue. 
Now we have mountain lion and bear, bobcat and coyote- oh my.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Foxes are more of an issue for fowl and rabbit breeders as well as weasels. With goats it's more an issue when you see coyotes, bear and mountain lions as well as bob cats. Which believe it or not, there has been a mountain lion spotted in my area! We have recently had an increase in coyotes as well as black bears.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have 4 dogs(two LGDs and two regular dogs) that patrol the premises. they keep a pretty good eye on everything. And when all else fails, we always have a gun in the house just in case.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The one that was killed on the road last year was pretty big, Hubby said it was about 30lbs, about the size of my male Miniature Schnauzer. He could easily kill my NDG kids (if I had any yet, Go Izzy), but they are pretty close to the house. I'd say 100ft. I can't take my dogs into the pastures because all the goats and the little horses try to attack them. Oscar (the dog), loves to go into the NDG's pen and eat goat pooh, the other day my 3 little girls had him cornered and wouldn't let him out! It was hilarious! This dog kept my other property free of vermin (groundhogs), they killed at least one big one every year, so he's no push over. But, he's smart enough to know he's not supposed to kill (or maim) members of the family, so he is a little surprised when the treat him disrespectfully!LOL. 

My husband want to get a Pyr, but I don't think he understands that you can't just get any puppy, he thinks he can train any dog. 

So, ok, I'll calm down now. Thank you all...I'm going to look into some electric solution also, maybe if I run a wire around the outside of the fence he won't try to dig under it. It's a pretty good fence...just in last year. And, there is always the rifle...last resort though. He probably just wants my chickens...don't really want to give them to him either. Di


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if a large fox went after a baby dwarf goat. They can get to be 30lbs or more and will kill anything rabbit sized and under. So if a baby goat is 5lbs or less I think a fox could eat it.
But foxes mostly eat frog, moles, voles and such... he'd have to be pretty hungry to raid a farm.


----------

